# Which state to get my CCW?



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

Being a member of the US Military, I can (typically) go to any state and obtain a permit in it, even though I'm not technically a resident.

when in country I am based out of Virginia, but "home" is Washington state, Virginia's ccw is not honored by washington, although it does work the other way around.

and this got me to wondering, which state issued a ccw MOST honored by other states. being in the military it's quite possible I'll be stationed somewhere else any time in the near future, and I'd like to have a ccw that's likely to be honored by that state.

so I searched google, and couldn't come up with a straight forward answer to the question.

I did find that both utahs and florida's ccw's are very widely excepted, and utahs being pretty easy to obtain out of state, but utah doesn't apply to WA so it's scratched off the list.

which narrows it down to North Carolina, Kentucky, Missouri, florida or Alaska, which according to the following site: us reciprocity seem to be the most generally accepted ccw's.

my question is, am I wrong, so far? did I miss anything? and does anyone have any experience with obtaining a ccw from those state's? I know that in Virginia I am not required to attend any classes because I am military. which is great, lowers the cost a little, however it is a falsity, being in the military doesn't make you any safer with weapons than the next guy, at least, not being part of the majority of it, but regardless I'm going to take advantage of it in which ever state that I can before I write to whomever nessacary to repeal this policy.

so far I'm thinking North Carolina should be easiest simply cause it's within driving distance. anyone know otherwise?


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

For information on different states try:

http://www.handgunlaw.us/

According to the Utah Department of Public Safety, the Utah CCW is good in Washington state.

http://publicsafety.utah.gov/bci/FAQother.html


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

"Being a member of the US Military, I can (typically) go to any state and obtain a permit in it, even though I'm not technically a resident"

Where did you get this information from. Because its not true. In NC you have to live here. And yes you are a resident of Virginia.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

I got the information from the city hall and adjacent court where I was attempting to obtain a CCW prior to my deployment. I was told that being in the military renders the need to attend any class non-essential and that all I needed was a virginia based address to write on the paperwork. They would NOT accept the base address I attempted to give them (which is why I currently don't have the permit) but told me to find a friend whom's address I could use for the paperwork. 

It was a frustrating situation, I still don't understand why I cannot use my own address on the paperwork... anyways, I hadn't "lived" in the state for any more than a couple months at the time, I'm pretty sure residency is usually a little more constrictive than simply happening to be there, which is all I am. I live on US Government property, I don't pay rent, only Virginia taxes I pay are sales tax and whatever tax they have on gasoline and beer. If that makes me a resident then by golly I'm a member of a commonwealth I despise.

a quick google shows the following definition for a virginia resident:
Individuals who are physically present in Virginia, or who maintain a place of abode here for more than 183 days during the taxable year are actual residents. The period of residency does not have to be consecutive days. Most Virginia residents are actual residents of Virginia.

I don't spend that much time there, and I certainly don't pay any income tax to virginia, which after further reading seems to be what makes or breaks this whole residency thing. 

My Residency is in Washington state, as thats where I joined up from and thats what I wrote on my home of record documentation. Luckily Washington doesn't require military personnel to pay income taxes.

I'm dissapointed to hear that in NC you have to live there, are you fully confident in that statement? 

and just for the record, assuming being able to obtain an out of state of residence permit is possible, is the idea even worth it? 

I mean, this whole reciprocity thing, and other state's honoring other states' ccw's, how far does that go?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

NC does not issue a non-resident permit.



> I mean, this whole reciprocity thing, and other state's honoring other states' ccw's, how far does that go?


There are a few States that do not recognize non-resident permits. All States in Yellow on the map on the main page at: http://www.handgunlaw.us/ Maine, New Hampshire, South Carolina, Florida, Michigan, Colorado


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

My vote goes to Utah. Covers a large number of States and cost less to get and renew.
4 hour class and no shoot to qualify. Which was a bummer cause, well we all love to shoot.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Redwolf said:


> "Being a member of the US Military, I can (typically) go to any state and obtain a permit in it, even though I'm not technically a resident"
> 
> Where did you get this information from. Because its not true. In NC you have to live here. And yes you are a resident of Virginia.


I think that's what the "typically" was about...a lot of states do have exceptions of some type for active-duty military.

At least in KY, though, you have to be stationed here long-term. OP, you'll want to have a look at section 4.b): http://www.lrc.ky.gov/KRS/237-00/110.PDF

As far as the original question, I'd work on obtaining your Virginia carry permit first. From there, a lot of people get a Florida permit, since if I remember correctly, they have decent reciprocity, and don't distinguish between resident and non-resident applicants. I also seem to recall there was an odd kink in Alaska's CCW...either they don't issue permits, or they only issue them for use in other states, since they don't require one to carry in their own state.

KG


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

What I was referring to is the statement he could go to any state and get a permit because he’s military, which is untrue. He has to be stationed in a state to get a permit there. I think there is a couple of states that will give non-resident permits with out you living there. Orders assigning you in a state is proof of residence. Its good for permits as well as buying. I have a AL permit because its my home for record, and one in NC because that’s where I’m stationed. The GOV just passed a law so that it applies to spouses as well.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Redwolf said:


> What I was referring to is the statement he could go to any state and get a permit because he's military, which is untrue. He has to be stationed in a state to get a permit there. I think there is a couple of states that will give non-resident permits with out you living there. Orders assigning you in a state is proof of residence. Its good for permits as well as buying. I have a AL permit because its my home for record, and one in NC because that's where I'm stationed. The GOV just passed a law so that it applies to spouses as well.


Ah ok, I understand what you mean now. Good to hear spouses are covered under those laws now too; that's an aspect I hadn't thought about before.

KG


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Redwolf said:


> What I was referring to is the statement he could go to any state and get a permit because he's military, which is untrue. He has to be stationed in a state to get a permit there. I think there is a couple of states that will give non-resident permits with out you living there. Orders assigning you in a state is proof of residence. Its good for permits as well as buying. I have a AL permit because its my home for record, and one in NC because that's where I'm stationed. The GOV just passed a law so that it applies to spouses as well.


You are correct Redwolf - also you can obtain a permit in your home of record. Oops I see you mentioned that.

Just looking - Virginia accepts licenses from Washington but Washington does not accept licenses from Virginia?????

Reciprocity - 1 : the quality or state of being reciprocal : mutual dependence, action, or influence

I don't get it.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

hey, I agree, but when I look at the link I posted it goes one way, but not the other. 

as for requiring orders the VA court never once asked to see orders, just id..

I'm sure there might be policies, but I'm equally sure they may not always be strictly abided by.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

"I'm sure there might be policies, but I'm equally sure they may not always be strictly abided by"

Understood, its like SC law states as active duty military can buy guns there, but they keep asking for orders stationing me in SC which is not required by their law.

(A) A person may not purchase a pistol from a dealer unless he is a resident of this State. For the purpose of this article, the possession of a valid South Carolina driver’s license or Department of Motor Vehicles identification card constitutes proof of residency. However, residency is not required of a person who is on active duty in the United States military and who is in possession of a current United States military identification card.


----------

